# WARNING.... DON'T BE SCAMMED



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

Folks

Generally, I hate the warnings that get sent around but I have to admit that this one is important.

Please protect everyone you know by sending this to all your friends.

If someone comes to your front door and says they are conducting a survey and asks you to show them your arse, DO NOT show them your arse.

This is a scam. They only want to see your arse.

I wish I'd got this yesterday, I feel so stupid and cheap.


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

why did'nt you post this yesterday [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

:lol:

Damn, I knew they only wanted to see my arse.

I feel so naive now for not knowing better.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

This will last long


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

too late.. they were at my door this morning !! [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

I,m gonna show them my arse but with a big sign on it saying "you've been tango'd" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

